# HP w1907 19" Macbook Pro External Monitor?



## speXedy (Jun 13, 2008)

Is the HP w1907 a good external monitar for my MacBook Pro? I have a lot of problems when I hook up my MacBook Pro to my HDTV. It doesn't look OMG STUNNING! But it's not bad either. Really cool for watching a movie, or just messing about online. but for when I am at my desk it would be nice to have the external monitar. Is it going to have a good resolution?

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/e...2242-12142244-12142244-12142244-79804086.html

^ thats the link. I just got my MacBook Pro three days ago. So yea.. its the newest version.

Thanks for ANY info.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 13, 2008)

speXedy said:


> Is the HP w1907 a good external monitar for my MacBook Pro? I have a lot of problems when I hook up my MacBook Pro to my HDTV. It doesn't look OMG STUNNING! But it's not bad either. Really cool for watching a movie, or just messing about online.


I'm assuming by this you mean that things are a lot bigger on the screen than you expected... this is because its a TV, not a monitor.  Monitors typically have much larger resolutions (most 19" LCD monitors have a resolution of 1280x1024 or so, but a 40" LCD TV will probably only have a resolution of 1920x1080 or less -- barely more than the 19" monitor, but twice as big) than TVs do.  In essence, what you're getting with a TV as opposed to a monitor is a bigger picture, but also bigger pixels at the same time... so the image looks "scaled", but not "higher resolution".



> but for when I am at my desk it would be nice to have the external monitar. Is it going to have a good resolution?



The resolution on that monitor is decent, and on par with other 19" widescreen monitors.  I'm sure it will work just fine with your computer.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Jun 14, 2008)

It is ofcourse a matter of taste and expectance. One could find it rubbish, the other the best he bhas ever seen and both can be right (in their personal experience). Try to find a shop where they sell it and try to connect it to your mac and see how it works.

If you specify the size of the tv and its resolution, this might be helpfull. I sometimes use a tv as monitor and it works great (nice sized pixels, but not enough pixels for my taste when i would be using it fulltime).


Good luck, Kees


----------



## speXedy (Jun 14, 2008)

I have the monitor at my store, and it looks pretty good. Didn't have too much time to mess with the settings. looked a bit big/small but i only messed with the resolution for about 3 mins. didn't have much time to do research. So I am sure it would look amazing after I got it all set up. I work at a 2nd hand store and my dad is willing to sell it to me for $85 dollars. I don't think I'll beat that price for the quality  anywhere. They sell on eBay for $150 all day long.

But I hooked it up with my vga to dvi connector. Would it look even better if I just got a dvi cable? The monitor has both DVI & VGA.

As for my HDTV I will get the model number when I go home, maybe you guys could tell me what resolution to set it at.

And same goes for this HP laptop. What's the best resolution?


----------

